# Where to find spec "Company Plan Executive (Excess)" plans in VHI.ie



## olddog (9 May 2010)

Thank you Novaflare77 for doing trojan work on this forum.

If it wasnt for you I would never have imagined that VHI have on offer :

- VHI's Company Plan Executive Excess

    and

- VHI's Company Plan Executive

The HIA site provides comparison detail on these plans but I just cant find details of these plans on VHI.ie . Can anyone point me to where I can get this detail ? or do I need to phone them and tell them that they offer these plans ( now *that* could be a source of great fun for many hours )

Olddog


( thinking these plan are just as good a Plan E ....... but perhaps I'm wrong ? )


----------



## NovaFlare77 (10 May 2010)

You're welcome olddog, I seriously jockeying for an award at the next AAM Awards .

You won't find alot of information about the Company Plans on the VHI website, just a copy of the terms and conditions, which is here - http://www.vhi.ie/downloads/termstable.jsp#companyplans. However, for a full picture, you need to read those in conjunction with the table of benefits which I certainly can't find on the website.

I've asked, by email, for similar information from VHI before for another of their Company Plans and they've been fairly quick in sending on the specific info being asked for. You presumably will get the info as easily. If you do email them, ask for the table of benefits AND the brochure, as the brochure will be less technical and give you a better understanding before getting into the nitty gritty of the terms/table of conditions.


----------



## Johnweber (11 May 2010)

olddog said:


> ( thinking these plan are just as good a Plan E ....... but perhaps I'm wrong ? )


 
D not E


----------



## olddog (12 May 2010)

*As good as 'D' but not as good as 'E' ?*



Johnweber said:


> D not E



Not doubting you but can you elaborate ?

( So far VHI have sent me brochure PDFs. I have re requested Table of Benefits.

Looks to me like they offer significant refund for GP and consultant visits ( unlike E ) and so far the only thing I've spotted that is not 'as good as' E is that rooms in MPH & BC are semi private. )


----------

